# Instant Pot Tapioca Pudding Recipe



## Phoenix

Instant Pot Tapioca Pudding Recipe


Prep Time
5 mins

Cook Time
7 mins

Total Time
12 mins


Easy Instant Pot tapioca pudding recipe that takes less than 10 minutes and requires less work than on the stovetop. Great pressure cooker tapioca pudding.

Servings: 5


Ingredients

2 3/4 c milk
1/3 c sugar
1 tsp vanilla
3 tbsp instant tapioca (in a box in baking aisle)
1 egg



Instructions

Pour 2 c. of water into your Instant Pot, and put a trivet inside.

Add the sugar, vanilla, milk and tapioca into the pot you will use inside your IP, stir. Add an egg and whisk together so it is all combined well. Cover with foil.

Lower pot on to your trivet. Put the lid on your IP and close the steam valve. Put your IP on manual, pressure, high, for 7 minutes. 

When it beeps do a natural release, or allow it to sit for about 5 minutes before releasing steam valve or else steam that comes out will contain a bit of milk (and be kinda' messy). 

Lift out of pot carefully and let it cool for a few minutes. Stir and put aluminum foil over pot with pudding inside (it won't appear to be done).

Put into fridge overnight or at least for several hours to stiffen up and enjoy! I have tried this without the PIP method and it works well but gets brown on the bottom of the IP pot so PIP method works better.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sounds really good but I always make the fluffy type. I like regular, just never make it! Might have to try this.


----------



## Phoenix

I'm not sure if I've ever had the fluffy kind before...Maybe next time you make it you can send me a picture!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Phoenix said:


> I'm not sure if I've ever had the fluffy kind before...Maybe next time you make it you can send me a picture!


You separate the eggs, beat whites stiff, cook the rest as usual, then fold into whites. The heat is supposed to cook the whites. Not sure a pix would show up very well.


----------



## Phoenix

Sounds simple enough...I'll have to try it. Thanks.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Phoenix said:


> Sounds simple enough...I'll have to try it. Thanks.


recipe used to be on the box of quick tapioca, haven't bought any in years, don't know if still there.


----------



## Cocoa

What did you use for the inner pot? Does it have to be mettle because of the pressure?


----------



## grandmaluck

I use to make this for my kids, I would add a little food coloring to it, made it look pretty and they loved it.


----------



## Phoenix

Cocoa said:


> What did you use for the inner pot? Does it have to be mettle because of the pressure?


I'm not sure...it doesn't say...but I'm sure metal would be best.


----------

